# Solar plexus focus



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi I'm new here. I've had chronic DP for just over 12 years now, 24/7. I diagnosed myself a year or two after it was triggered, the usual panic attack on weed. About 6 years ago I managed to see Dr Sierra at the Maudsley and he confirmed the diagnosis. I was on Lamotrigine but it was no help, same as everything else.

My Understanding of the condition is that the VMPFC suppresses emotions from the Insula and amygdala. So to me it would make sense that there was a surge of negative emotions during the panic attack and this was either consciously or unconsciously resisted. I too experience emotional numbness, 24/7 DP/DR, struggle with sleep, energy, mood, you name it really. I don't have blank mind however, it is more like my thoughts come crashing into my awareness and I have no control. Socialising has become impossible and I am increasingly avoiding it.

Anyway, I have tried 100's of supplements and medications but nothing has helped. Recently I have been trying a technique with mixed and odd symptoms resulting from it. I have tried focusing on the entire 'heart region' and the upper abdominal muscles. Not really a meditation, sometimes I close my eyes, but I am trying to do it throughout the day. The point of the exercise is to become aware of tension but not TRY to relax as that tends to worsen it. Just bring awareness and after some time there are tugs and pulls of muscles in the region as they relax, but the point is I am not DOING this it just happens when I drop the effort. These twitches are also known as 'neurogenic tremors' and have been associated with trauma.

Anyway, my theory is that the sense of self has contracted and is stuck as part of the 'freeze response'. This is EITHER by the panic attack or repressed memories or your current life situation. I'm open minded to anything causing DP really, so theres never going to be one fix for all. Simply by bringing awareness to this area I feel more present. However, this was after a couple of weeks. I would warn that these 2 weeks were awful, so make sure you have access to a health professional. It aggravated my DP/DR at first as well as worsened concentration and it brings up a LOT of negative emotions. The other thing is it seems to be bringing up suppressed memories. I cant be certain, and this will become clear in time, but is not something I am willing to go into yet. I very much suspect these memories are the reason I have DPD and will continue with the technique and come back to the forum to report. Has anybody else experimented with this? I know some people here are massively against meditation, and I would reiterate not to do this like that at first. Just watch tv and bring focus to this area, or during a shower, jogging, cooking, walking etc. Be aware of the WHOLE heart and upper abdo area as much as you can, not trying to change anything or RELAX as this only makes it worse. You might be surprised how much tension is being held there


----------



## meedliemao (Feb 3, 2017)

I hadn't heard of this technique before. I'm glad it's helping you, and I really appreciate the way you present it as one option that might help rather than THE option that WILL help. Huge difference there. =-)

I see a massage therapist once a month, and the work she did on my psoas muscle (lower abdomen, either side) released so much emotional garbage, I'm reluctant to let her near it again. LOL But anyway, I think that for many, trauma is held in places all over the body. For me - not saying this is relevant for everyone - it's been better to release the stuff that's closer to the surface first before diving in deeper. To that end I first asked my massage therapist to focus on lymphatic stimulation, but even that was too much so now we're working on release from the large muscle groups that cause me the most discomfort in terms of physical pain, so for me it's the neck and shoulders for now, with a little bit of work on the legs. At the same time, I'm working on releasing whatever emotional stuff that's attached to those muscles, and I'm pretty sure I'm on the right path. While I could do this without the massage, purely with focus, for me the massage is immensely supportive of the process.

Some folks do best to just dive in deep; others do better to go more gently. Either way, I agree that there are significant connections with trauma to be found locked in various parts of the body, and that physical release can really support emotional processing and release. I hope others respond to this thread and weigh in.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! That's great glad it's helping. Yeh I try to stay open minded to solutions to dp and careful with my language. Ive been a ghost on this forum for years and am sick and tired of people having the 'guaranteed cure' to just 'stop thinking about it' and it will 'go in its own time'. You then read through and find they had dp for 3 days. Not that they're suffering isn't real, and they are trying to help, it just makes me wonder if there should be separate areas of the site for chronic and intermittent sufferers as I find it patronising and demoralising if I'm honest.

Yeh I completely agree. Ive denied it as an option for many years but think the reason for my chronic dp is emotional trauma. I used to blame the weed, or vitamins or chemical imbalance but this makes more sense. It seems something overly dome on this forum, not that I think it's a conscious decision as I did it for years, but people would rather want the solution to be a med or vitamin, rather than the possibility of abuse. I closed that off completely as EVEN an option for years but now am open minded. I think there is far more to come up though, and you can't force repressed memories to come up. You just need to be physically, mentally and emotionally relaxed and they come... near impossible to do with chronic dp though.

I really enjoyed your post, I have also read into the psoas and have tried constructive rest recently which helped. Also the writer of 'at last a life' who recovered from dp said he had a monthly (or weekly) massage which helped him recover. I've been meaning to go for years really, have never had a professional massage. Has it helped you regain any memories? Or just generally relaxed you more?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I like the theory of emotional trauma..maybe it was a few different causes as well, for different people. I know that the last 1.5 years of my life have been horrific to the point of....well, you don't want to go there.

How can you work with emotional trauma? Can you see a therapist for that, who can take into account the DP/DR? Would the DP Unit be helpful for that? Did they consider that theory when you went there?

Sorry if i am bombarding you with questions!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Not at all the DP unit in London is actually, technically, a trauma clinic run by a trauma therapist. When I was there a few weeks ago with a private referral, i had a good discussion with her (Elaine Hunter), and for the first time with anyone actually spoke about these memories that I am currently questioning.

The problem with the therapy I've had is they have mainly spoken about my current day life. Whenever they brought up my childhood I would (unconsciously) steer the conversation away to dp research or this or that new technique I was trying. I wouldn't go into massive detail about anything I remember. I think literally just talking about what you DO remember, and being open minded to anything that seems to arise when you think of your childhood is enough. Something i will try soon is just writing down what i remember in as much detail as possible. Maybe even sketching pictures. Again this is ONE technique and I agree dp seems to have many causes. A drug trip can be trauma enough when you doubt your mind, breath, emotion and reality.

I guess also that the trauma can effect different people's biology or predispositions ie deplete zinc, magnesium or omega 3's etc and that little push back with supplements helps those people. I've tried everything though and have given up on it... for now


----------

